

Implementing Language Engine – Paraphrases and Lexical Decomposition - psygnisfive
http://languagengine.co/blog/paraphrases-and-lexical-decomposition/

======
psygnisfive
This one is I guess less about implementing LE than it is about how to
implement things _in_ LE, but whatever. Maybe next time I'll say "devblogging"
to be more generic. heh

